# Sakai Kaneshige special steel



## adam92 (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone know what steel is this special steel? Is it possible to be takefu v2? 

It rust very quickly, similar like blue steel. 

Profile is still nice, just need to clean up the rust spot, 300mm gyuto. I don't know the value of this knife, maybe someone can tell me how much this knife worth for new ? 

I'm planning to use as heavy prep knife. 

The knife arrived this morning, Gonna clean up the rust spot when I day off.


----------



## KenHash (Jul 1, 2021)

I'd be surprised if it was anything better than SK5 or SK4.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 1, 2021)

KenHash said:


> I'd be surprised if it was anything better than SK5 or SK4.


I have fujiwara SK4 sujihiki, I can feel the difference with kaneshige, fujiwara less reactive.


----------



## KenHash (Jul 2, 2021)

adam92 said:


> I have fujiwara SK5 sujihiki, I can feel the difference with kaneshige, fujiwara less reactive.



As far as I am aware, Fujiwara Kanefusa knives are SK4.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 2, 2021)

KenHash said:


> As far as I am aware, Fujiwara Kanefusa knives are SK4.


sorry for mistake, it was sk4.


----------

